# Would it be possible to subscribe to all past threads I have posted in?



## Max Dread (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi there

On some other forums that I use I have all the threads I have participated in as a subscribed thread. I prefer that method of keeping tabs on those threads.....

Because it is now a default setting on this forum, I never got around to enabling it as an option. I wish I had done.... Anyhow, I now have it enabled. 

But I wondered if there is anyway of getting all the past threads I have posted in added to the "Subscribed Threads" list? Or has that ship sailed?

Many thanks

Max


----------



## Rook (Dec 14, 2012)

You can find threads you've posted in simply by clicking your name, view public profile (if the box pops up), statistics tab under the public message box, 'find all posts made by' and you can see all the threads you've posted in and subscribe individually.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 14, 2012)

Real men just lurk on here all day, accomplishing little else in their lives. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Max Dread (Dec 15, 2012)

Rook said:


> You can find threads you've posted in simply by clicking your name, view public profile (if the box pops up), statistics tab under the public message box, 'find all posts made by' and you can see all the threads you've posted in and subscribe individually.


 
Cheers for that. I'm familiar with that feature, but as I understand it it does not tell you when someone has added a post to the thread....


----------



## Max Dread (Dec 27, 2012)

Max Dread said:


> Cheers for that. I'm familiar with that feature, but as I understand it it does not tell you when someone has added a post to the thread....



So, Mods (or anyone else who might know) - would what I'm hoping to achieve be possible do you think?


----------

